# Help! Sheldon has diarrhea a day after his last shot



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

a vet visit when your guts tells you to is never a bad thing...

home remedies that I have used for runny stool in my dogs... plain or vanilla yogurt, plain oatmeal, coconut (like from your freezer, just make a ball of it) and pumpkin ( in the grocery store on the baking isle near the pie stuff - but buy canned pumpkin not pumpkin pie filling)...

hate to hear your baby is sick - keep us posted!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I agree the vet visit sounds like a good idea. You don't want him to get dehydrated and it can happen so fast in puppies. I don't think he's constipated though. He didn't have food for 12 hours so he might not have to go yet. As for the pumpkin, I live in CA too and I get it at Target. It's canned organic pumpkin and I found it on the canned vegetable aisle for $0.99 a can. Sending get well wishes to Sheldon.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't run my dog into the vet every time she got a little runny poopie, but certainly a call to the vet to discuss the situation would be a good place to start.

My dog, too, had bad runny poopies after her vaccinations, so I skipped the 3rd round of shots and had the vet run a titer instead. Costs more, but less stress on my poor girls system. Her titers came back great! Just an idea if you have a dog with a sensitivity to vaccinations and/or you want a limited vaccination protocol.


----------



## hungluu (Jul 12, 2011)

Sheldon finally poo this morning after his breakfast! The stool was a bit firm compared to the watery stool on Sunday. That made me less worry. I'll see for the rest of the day if it's getting better.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Could be the change in food, but if he is still young could be parasites, so I'd call the vet.


----------



## hungluu (Jul 12, 2011)

Changing the food can't be the reason because I gradually changed his food from Blue to Kirkland for 5 days a couple weeks ago. So if the food is disagreeing on him, that must have happened a couple weeks ago, not now, just right after he got his last round of shots, right?

I notice 1 cup of plain rice and boiled chicken breast each meal helped stopping diarrhea but now seems like he has constipation. Or it might be that the amount of rice and chicken is not enough for him to poo a lot. However, I've done my search and found that pure canned pumpkin can help both diarrhea and constipation. So should I mix the pure pumpkin with rice and chicken now? If so, how much of the pumpkin should I give him?


----------

